# How to Solve a Rubik's Cube (Easy and Fast!)



## Joseph Hale (Jun 14, 2016)

So, yes another beginner's tutorial that uses basic LBL; however, I feel this tutorial has some unique contributions that make it stand out from other tutorials online. 

Tried and tested explanations: Prior to making this video I taught dozens of people how to solve a Rubik's Cube. I honed and refined my explanations so that they are easily understood by all beginner's willing to listen and put forth the effort to try following them.
Balanced ease of learning with potential for speed: The trigger/sexy move (R U R' U') is found in the majority of algorithms making learning them especially easy. Steps have been simplified to minimize how much theory the beginner has to understand in order to solve the cube. Also, algorithms are fast to execute, so someone can get fast times (for a beginner's method) with this method. 
Multiple Explanations running simultaneously: As I taught people how to solve the Rubik's Cube, I discovered that there are two types of people in the world. Those that understand notation, and those that don't. This tutorial accommodates both groups by visually showing and animating the notated algorithms while audibly explaining how the algorithm works without any mention of notation.
*The first layer is solved on the bottom!* I haven't yet seen another beginner's method tutorial that does this, but it is no harder than solving the first layer on top. Solving the first layer on bottom saves the double cube rotation that confused many of my own "pupils," and it allows for an easier transition into a speedcubing method (esp. CFOP/Fridrich).
Short and Concise: This tutorial runs for only 12 mins 24 secs (making it one of the shortest tutorials online) and still explains all the steps and possible "glitches" that can occur while solving the Rubik's Cube.
Animated Graphics! This is really cool, and took a TON of time, but is super helpful. Every algorithm used is shown on the bottom of the screen, and as I show how to perform it, the move I am doing "lights up" so people can easily see where I am in the sequence.
Recorded and Rendered in Full 1080p HD: It's amazing how many low quality video tutorials are online. This is a minor benefit, but a benefit all the same.
Sequel videos: I have already uploaded several videos that will help people get faster at this method and ultimately learn about speedcubing.
I do feel that this tutorial has many unique qualities that make it the overall best tutorial on YT. I did a lot of research and testing during all stages of its production to make sure that it was as beginner friendly as possible. 

I welcome your thoughts and feedback!

Subscribe to my Channel! https://goo.gl/v4VRzq


----------



## Joseph Hale (Jul 29, 2016)

Updated original post to actually be meaningful  
Added many of the thought processes I went through while creating this tutorial as well as the many benefits of this particular tutorial.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 29, 2016)

Great tutorial! The only things I would find really confusing is when you do the triggers, you say the way the face moves, but not the actual notation: R U R' U' = Right, Up, Right prime, Up prime =/ Up, over, down, back. Those moves you had just said were notation and would be really confusing, as it was completely contradictory as to what you had said.
Also, the fingers thing seems kinda unnecessary. Just a thought.


----------

